# Residency visa expiration date



## OldMate (May 27, 2013)

Hi

This may seem like a silly question but, for me anyway, it does not seem terribly clear.

The expiry date on my residency visa is 9 June. I plan to fly out of the country on 6 June and return at 6am on 9 June. My question is - will I be allowed back into the country on my residency visa on 9 June i.e. is the date that it is no longer valid the 9th or is it the 10th?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Byja (Mar 3, 2013)

Silly answer: apply for tourist visa on arrival instead.


----------



## OldMate (May 27, 2013)

Thought about that but I need to renew the residency visa immediately thereafter. I have been told that if you get a tourist visa, they will cancel your existing residency visa and therefore you have to go through a more rigorous process than just renewing. 

Making it more complicated is that i need to leave the country again on 28 June!


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Might be worth renewing before you leave? Just in case...


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

If you have a residency visa, you can't get a tourist visa! Normally there's a 30 day grace period from the date of expiry, to either renew or cancel the visa - so you 'should' be ok.

Check with immigration to be sure.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> If you have a residency visa, you can't get a tourist visa! Normally there's a 30 day grace period from the date of expiry, to either renew or cancel the visa - so you 'should' be ok.
> 
> Check with immigration to be sure.


One thing is for sure ,if you're out of UAE ,the grace period after the expiry date is not considered at all .

I vaguely remember a friend asking this same question to the immigration and he was told he has to arrive in UAE before 12 midnight ... for eg. , in your (OldMate's) case ,you should be in UAE before 12 midnight on 9th June !! 

But again I repeat ,check with immigration to be sure ..


----------



## OldMate (May 27, 2013)

ibkiss said:


> One thing is for sure ,if you're out of UAE ,the grace period after the expiry date is not considered at all .
> 
> I vaguely remember a friend asking this same question to the immigration and he was told he has to arrive in UAE before 12 midnight ... for eg. , in your (OldMate's) case ,you should be in UAE before 12 midnight on 9th June !!
> 
> But again I repeat ,check with immigration to be sure ..


Thanks all for your help in this. I spoke with Amer as suggested and they backed up the above ie. that i can arrive on the 9th before midnight and not the 10th.

Knowing this place, that does not guarantee me to get through though and I plan on taking a multitude of documents from my organization to assist if things go awry!


----------

